# Steam Trading Cards Tauschbörse



## Spassbremse (12. Juli 2013)

*Steam Trading Cards Tauschbörse*

Da ich selbst vor dem Problem stehe und es zahlreichen Usern sicherlich ähnlich geht, warum nicht eine Tauschbörse hier im Forum ins Leben rufen, wo man doppelte Karten untereinander tauschen kann. 

Ich mache mal den Anfang und biete:

1x Summer Getaway TC "Torchlight II"

Ich suche: alles bis auf "Chivalry: Medieval Warfare"


----------



## Exar-K (12. Juli 2013)

Gute Idee, auch wenn ich momentan noch nichts anzubieten habe.
Melde mich, wenn mir ein paar Karten zugeflogen sind.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2013)

Wie kriegt man denn diese Karten denn genau, bzw. wie kriegt man die doppelt? ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man denn diese Karten denn genau, bzw. wie kriegt man die doppelt? ^^


 
Wenn du jetzt Spiele kaufst, dann kriegst du anscheinend immer zufällg eine und da kann es vorkommen, dass du gewisse Karten dann doppelt hast. Auch durchs Zocken von gewissen Spielen bekommst du Karten.


----------



## Exar-K (12. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man denn diese Karten denn genau, bzw. wie kriegt man die doppelt? ^^


 http://store.steampowered.com/promotion/summerfaq/
Du hast 5 verschiedene Möglichkeiten an die Karten zu kommen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. Juli 2013)

Ich habe eine Prison Architect-Karte bekommen, obwohl ich das Spiel weder im Sale gekauft habe noch besitze. Warum?


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Prison Architect-Karte bekommen, obwohl ich das Spiel weder im Sale gekauft habe noch besitze. Warum?


 Weil man die Karten beim Spielekauf zufällig bekommt. Da hat man dann auch Karten von Spielen, die man gar nicht besitzt


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. Juli 2013)

Ich hab aber noch gar kein Spiel im Sale gekauft. 

Edit: Ich sehe grad, man bekommt auch welche für die Community-Votes. Rätsel gelöst.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. Juli 2013)

Ich hab eine Dead Island Riptide Sammelkarte. 
Und drei Borderlands 2 Sammelkarten. Kp wann ich die bekommen habe. 2x die Siren 1x Mechromancer.
Hab das Sytsem aber noch nicht wirklich geblickt, was kann ich den mit den Karten machen wenn ich sie habe? Außer tauschen natürlich


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Dead Island Riptide Sammelkarte.
> Und drei Borderlands 2 Sammelkarten. Kp wann ich die bekommen habe. 2x die Siren 1x Mechromancer.
> Hab das Sytsem aber noch nicht wirklich geblickt, was kann ich den mit den Karten machen wenn ich sie habe? Außer tauschen natürlich


 
Wenn Du ein Set komplett hast, schaltest Du in Steam ein Achievement frei und bekommst u. U. diverse Emoticons für den Chat freigeschalten. Mehr steckt nicht dahinter. 

Es ist im Prinzip eine Art erweitertes Achievementsystem.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. Juli 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein Set komplett hast, schaltest Du in Steam ein Achievement frei und bekommst u. U. diverse Emoticons für den Chat freigeschalten. Mehr steckt nicht dahinter.
> 
> Es ist im Prinzip eine Art erweitertes Achievementsystem.


 
Na dann, ist ja ne ganz nette Sache 
Hab jetzt noch die Summer Sale Karten von Chivalry und Tomb Raider.

Die einzige Karte, die ich bisher tauschen würde ist die Siren von Borderlands 2. Ist die einzige die ich doppelt habe


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Na dann, ist ja ne ganz nette Sache
> Hab jetzt noch die Summer Sale Karten von Chivalry und Tomb Raider.
> 
> Die einzige Karte, die ich bisher tauschen würde ist die Siren von Borderlands 2. Ist die einzige die ich doppelt habe



Ich hab's mir jetzt mal genau auf der Steam-Seite durchgelesen. Da steckt noch mehr drin:

Man kann Sets mehrmals vervollständigen, danach gibt's immer eine höherstufige Version des Abzeichens. Dadurch schaltet man Extras für das eigene Steam-Profil frei, wie Hintergründe, Showcases, etc. - außerdem gibt's eine geringe Chance, einen Gutschein für Steam oder ganze DLCs für lau abzugreifen - würde schon sagen, dass das motiviert.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. Juli 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich hab's mir jetzt mal genau auf der Steam-Seite durchgelesen. Da steckt noch mehr drin:
> 
> Man kann Sets mehrmals vervollständigen, danach gibt's immer eine höherstufige Version des Abzeichens. Dadurch schaltet man Extras für das eigene Steam-Profil frei, wie Hintergründe, Showcases, etc. - außerdem gibt's eine geringe Chance, einen Gutschein für Steam oder ganze DLCs für lau abzugreifen - würde schon sagen, dass das motiviert.


 
Hängen diese Extras nicht auch irgendwie mit dem Steam-Level zusammen? Wann steigt das eigentlich? 
Ich dachte man bekommt XP für den Kauf von Spielen oder Errungenschaften, scheint aber nicht der Fall zu sein. Die meisten XP bekommt man dann wahrscheinlich für Abzeichen...

Merhmaliges Beenden von einem Set von 10 Karten ist dann schon recht schwierig, da ist man praktisch zum Handeln gezwungen. Ist aber wirklich ein interessanter Ansatzt, nur das ich jetzt während der Summer Sales keine Zeit habe mich großartig damit zu beschäftigen


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2013)

also ich habe jetzt Songbird und Handyman doppelt

ach ja, Bonustipp, man muss die Spiele nicht spielen, es reicht auch wenn man die so ne halbe Stunde im Hintergrund laufen lässt


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juli 2013)

Es gibt doch nur eine Bioshock-Karte für das Sommerabzeichen?


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Es gibt doch nur eine Bioshock-Karte für das Sommerabzeichen?


 
naja, nein, ich meine die Karten die man bekommt wenn man Bioshock spielt und aus denen man sich das Abzeichen bekommt


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juli 2013)

Achso, dachte der Thread ist für das Sommerabzeichen. Mit normalen Tradingcards kann ich euch zuschmeißen.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Achso, dachte der Thread ist für das Sommerabzeichen. Mit normalen Tradingcards kann ich euch zuschmeißen.


 
nja, aber warum es nur dabei belassen


----------



## Fireturtle (13. Juli 2013)

Ich hab eine Binding of Isaac 0 the fool Karte
Ich will gerne die steam summer gateaway torchlight 2 karte haben


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Juli 2013)

Ich hab nun eine Football Manager 2013-Card vom Summer Sale. Tausch ich gegen jede beliebige andere Summer-Card.


----------



## Worrel (13. Juli 2013)

Biete_ Monster loves you!_ - *Portent Square Monster*
Sucher Portal 2 Karten


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juli 2013)

Naja, die Vergabe der Spielekarten ist etwas seltsam. Ich habe bisher nur für Portal 2 Karten bekommen. The Walking Dead hab ich 27 Stunden in Steam gespielt und keine einzige Karte bekommen, Bioshock Infinite 14 Stunden und auch keine usw. Ist das normal?

Bei Portal 2 habe ich so alle 3 Stunden eine neue Karte erhalten


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, die Vergabe der Spielekarten ist etwas seltsam. Ich habe bisher nur für Portal 2 Karten bekommen. The Walking Dead hab ich 27 Stunden in Steam gespielt und keine einzige Karte bekommen, Bioshock Infinite 14 Stunden und auch keine usw. Ist das normal?



Die NSA hat mitprotokolliert, dass Du Trading Cards doof findest und hat das an Valve weitergeleitet - und die haben Dich auf die "low priority"-Liste für Card Drops gesetzt.  

Nö, Spaß beiseite, dass ist offensichtlich rein vom Zufall abhängig. Ich hatte bei Company of Heroes 2 alle Card Drops innerhalb einer halbstündigen MP-Partie.


----------



## chbdiablo (13. Juli 2013)

Karten bekommst du nur, wenn du das Spiel spielst, nachdem Karten für das Spiel veröffentlicht worden sind.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juli 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Karten bekommst du nur, wenn du das Spiel spielst, nachdem Karten für das Spiel veröffentlicht worden sind.


 Schon klar. 

Ich hab aber beide Spiele letzte Woche gezockt....


----------



## chbdiablo (13. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Schon klar.
> 
> Ich hab aber beide Spiele letzte Woche gezockt....


 
Und? Für TWD gibts z.B. erst seit gestern Karten.


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juli 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Und? Für TWD gibts z.B. erst seit gestern Karten.


Ebenso für Bioshock.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juli 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Und? Für TWD gibts z.B. erst seit gestern Karten.


 Ah, gut zu wissen..... 

Ich hatte das vorhin mal durchgeschaut mit den Abzeichen und da dieses Kartenfeature ja seit vorletzter Woche "aktiv" ist, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass da schon seit damals gilt. Sorry.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ah, gut zu wissen.....
> 
> Ich hatte das vorhin mal durchgeschaut mit den Abzeichen und da dieses Kartenfeature ja seit vorletzter Woche "aktiv" ist, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass da schon seit damals gilt. Sorry.



Theoretisch, aber Valve schaltet jetzt von Tag zu Tag neue Spiele mit dem TC-Feature frei - ist das nur mir aufgefallen, oder kommen täglich neu die dazu, die im Tagesdeal angeboten werden?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Juli 2013)

Ich hab eine Sale-Card für Kerbal Space Program doppelt. Würde sie gegen eine andere Sale-Card tauschen.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juli 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Sale-Card für Kerbal Space Program doppelt. Würde sie gegen eine andere Sale-Card tauschen.


 Ich hab Prison Architect doppelt, falls das jemandem von euch was nützt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab Prison Architect doppelt, falls das jemandem von euch was nützt.


 
Hier ebenso, nur ich kann gleich zwei davon abgeben 

Edit: Alles vergriffen, vielleicht ein nächstes mal ^^


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Juli 2013)

Die hab ich schon. Aber Spassbremse kann sie glaub ich gebrauchen.


----------



## Worrel (13. Juli 2013)

BIETE:
_Summer Getaway_ - *Bioshock Infinite*

_Monster loves you!_ - *Portent Square Monster*
_The Binding of Isaac_ - *VII The Chariot*


SUCHE:
_Summer Getaway_ - *Chivalry: Medieval Warfare - Dead Island Riptide - Reus - Skyrim - Tomb Raider - Torchlight II*

_Portal 2_ - *Chell - Destruction - GlaDOS - The Lab - Mannequin*


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2013)

*handheb*

Prison Architect, immer her damit! Ich habe dafür nochmal Torchlight 2 im Angebot, falls das jemand möchte (irgendwie bekomme ich diese Karte ständig gedroppt - schon insgesamt 4x jetzt...)


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Juli 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> *handheb*
> 
> Prison Architect, immer her damit! Ich habe dafür nochmal Torchlight 2 im Angebot, falls das jemand möchte (irgendwie bekomme ich diese Karte ständig gedroppt - schon insgesamt 4x jetzt...)


 
Wenn du möchtest ich würd tauschen.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juli 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> *handheb*
> 
> Prison Architect, immer her damit! Ich habe dafür nochmal Torchlight 2 im Angebot, falls das jemand möchte (irgendwie bekomme ich diese Karte ständig gedroppt - schon insgesamt 4x jetzt...)


 
Meine Güte, wie viel kaufst du denn???


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juli 2013)

Wie kann man überhaupt was auf Steam tauschen? Ich hab bisher keine Option/Button dafür gefunden, nur verkaufen kann ich meine Karten....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wie kann man überhaupt was auf Steam tauschen? Ich hab bisher keine Option/Button dafür gefunden, nur verkaufen kann ich meine Karten....


 
Bei nem Freund Rechtsklick und dann "Zum Handel einladen".


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Meine Güte, wie viel kaufst du denn???



Ich habe bis jetzt die unglaubliche Summe von 22 € ausgeben. 

Macht 2 Karten durch Einkäufe und 2 durch Votes plus eine, die ich durch ein fertiges Abzeichen erhalten habe.

Oder einfach ausgedrückt: ich habe bisher nur die Torchlight Karte bekommen und einmal die Chivalry - alle anderen habe ich mir ertauscht.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2013)

Biete aktuell 1x "*Football Manager 2013*" - suche noch "*Skyrim*", "*Tomb Raider", *"*Reus*" und "*Kerbal Space Program"*


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juli 2013)

Also ich biete die Prison Architect (2x) Summer Getaway Karte und die The Walking Dead Sammelkarte "Starved for Help" an. Falls ihr davon was braucht, sagt mir Bescheid.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Juli 2013)

Biete: BioShock Infinite
Suche: Chivalry, Dead Island, Tomb Raider


----------



## chbdiablo (14. Juli 2013)

Suche: (normale Karten) für The Walking Dead und Metro LL
Biete: alle anderen Karten die ich so habe: Steam Community :: Skyy --WTK!? :: Item Inventory


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Juli 2013)

Update: 

Biete: BioShock Infinite, Prison Architect, Sykrim

Suche: Chivalry, Tomb Raider


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juli 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Bei nem Freund Rechtsklick und dann "Zum Handel einladen".


 
Hm, wenn ich bei nem Freund (in welchem Bereich/Steamfenster denn?) einen Rechtsklick mache, dann öffnet sich bei mir nur das normale Windows-Kontextmenü......


----------



## golani79 (14. Juli 2013)

Sollte eigentlich im Friends Fenster auftauchen im Kontextmenü:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2013)

Gibt es auf Steam eigentlich eine PC Games Forumsgruppe? Eine PCG-Left4dead und eine PCG-Chat Gruppe gibt es schon, vom Forum hab ich aber noch nichts gesehen.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juli 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich im Friends Fenster auftauchen im Kontextmenü:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Fenster hab ich noch nie gesehen....sowohl im Steam-Client als auch in der Webversion exisitert kein Freunde-Kontextmenü bei mir..... 

Edit: Gefunden


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2013)

BIETE:
_Summer Getaway_ -

_Monster loves you!_ - *Portent Square Monster*
_The Binding of Isaac_ - *VII The Chariot*
_Bastion_ - *The Arsenal*


SUCHE:
_Summer Getaway_ - *Chivalry: Medieval Warfare - Reus - Skyrim - Tomb Raider - Torchlight II*

_Portal 2_ - *Chell - Destruction - GlaDOS - The Lab - Mannequin*


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Juli 2013)

Ok hab jetzt meine erste Summer Sale Karte doppelt. 
Würde Prison Architect entweder gegen Torchlight, Kerbal, Skyrim oder Bioshock tauschen.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juli 2013)

*Ich biete an:*
-Boys of Silent (Sammelkarte) - Bioshock Infinite
-Dexter Industries (Sammelkarte) - Hitman: Absolution
-Starved for Help (Sammelkarte) - The Walking Dead
-Catherine (Sammelkarte) - Civilization V
-Summer Getaway: Prison Architect (2x)

*Ich hätte gerne:*
-Summer Getaway: Bioshock Infinite, Football Manager 2013, Chivalry: Medieval Warfare, Skyrim, Tomb Raider, Torchlight II
- Witcher 2 Sammelkarten
- The Walkind Dead Sammelkarten
- Sleeping Dogs Sammelkarten
- Hitman: Absolution Sammelkarten



Edit: Für Witcher 2 Sammelkarten würde ich auch Karten hergeben, die ich nicht doppelt habe..... 
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198006837645/inventory


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Juli 2013)

Biete:
- Bioshock Infinite (Summer Getaway)
- Songbird (Bioshock Infinite)
- Bandage Girl (Super Meat Boy)
- Space Shuttle 23 (McPixel)

Suche:
- Summer Getaway: Tomb Raider, Football Manager, Reus, Kerbal Space Programm
- Bioshock Infinite Karten
- The Walking Dead Karten


----------



## Exar-K (14. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *Ich hätte gerne:*
> Sammelkarten


 So so. 



LordCrash schrieb:


> Aus dem Alter bin ich irgendwie raus. Ich  brauch auch keinen virtuellen Penisvergleich auf Steam....


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> So so.


 
Tja, was soll man sagen......

Ich dachte auch erst, dass ich mir bei diesem Steam-Sale so gut wie nichts kaufen würde, aber das hat sich auch schon erledigt....

Irgendwie hat der Gabe das gut raus, wie man aus gestandenen Mannsbildern wieder kleine Kinder macht..... Wobei Männer ab 7 Jahren ja eigentlich sowieso nur noch älter werden.....


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2013)

kleines Update, ich hätte jetzt 2 Football Manager karten, zwei G-Man


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> kleines Update, ich hätte jetzt 2 Football Manager karten, zwei G-Man


 

Football Manager bräuchte ich noch......


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2013)

kein Ding, kannst ja den Orison Architekt eintauschen


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

*Update:*

*Ich biete an:*
-Boys of Silent (Sammelkarte) - Bioshock Infinite
-Glados (Sammelkarte) - Portal 2 (2x)
-Dexter Industries (Sammelkarte) - Hitman: Absolution
-Catherine (Sammelkarte) - Civilization V
-Mountain Climb (Sammelkarte) - Tomb Raider
-Summer Getaway: Tomb Raider

*Ich hätte gerne:*
-Summer Getaway: Bioshock Infinite, Football Manager, Chivalry: Medieval Warfare, Kerbal, Prison Architect, Skyrim, Dead Island
-Witcher 2 Sammelkarten (alle)
-Hitman: Absolution Sammelkarten (Clean Up, Skull Splitter, Run for your life, The Scarecrow, Red Room)


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2013)

so, jetzt hätte ich 2mal Skyrim


----------



## Meister177 (15. Juli 2013)

Ich suche Portal 2 Karten.


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> so, jetzt hätte ich 2mal Skyrim


 
Was willst du dafür? 

Edit: Thx, Tausch erfolgreich.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Juli 2013)

So Prison Architect ist weg, nun hab ich *Bioshock Infinite* (Summer Getaway) im Angebot


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juli 2013)

Ich biete aktuell 1x *Chivalry*, möchte dafür alles außer Tomb Raider.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Juli 2013)

Ich hab einmal Dead Island über. Tausche gegen alles außer BioShock und Prison Architect.


----------



## Kreon (15. Juli 2013)

Was ist denn der Sinn der Sammelei? Was gibt es am Ende, wenn man alle Karten hat?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Juli 2013)

Du kannst damit ein Abzeichen für dein Profil herstellen. Dafür bekommst du 100 XP für deinen Steam-Rang (was einem Level-Aufstieg gleichkommt) sowie verschiedene Belohnungen. Wallpaper, Smileys, Coupons und solche Dinge. Die kannst du im Marketplace verkaufen oder tauschen, genau so wie die Karten selbst. Im Grunde ist es ähnlich wie die Erfolge in den Spielen, nur bekommt mehr dafür als nur "Prestige" - wenn man es so nennen will.


----------



## Kreon (15. Juli 2013)

Alles nur für Smileys, Wallpapers und Level-Ups? Hm, naja, wenn ihr meint.
Habe bisher keins doppelt, kommt vielleicht noch. Danke


----------



## Worrel (15. Juli 2013)

BIETE:
_Summer Getaway_ -  

_Monster loves you!_ - *Portent Square Monster*
_The Binding of Isaac_ - *VII The Chariot*
_Bastion_ - *The Arsenal*
_Tomb Raider_ - *Mountain Climb*

SUCHE:
_Summer Getaway_ - *Chivalry: Medieval Warfare*

_Portal 2_ - *Chell - Destruction - The Lab - Mannequin*


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Juli 2013)

Naja, man kann damit auch ein wenig Geld verdienen. Ich habe eine Folien-Karte, die ich beim Spielen von Tomb Raider erhalten habe, für 1,50€ auf dem Marktplatz verkauft. Für eine virtuelle Sammelkarte, die mir im Grunde auch am Arsch vorbei geht, keine schlechte Sache. Von daher mag ich die Trading Cards schonmal.


----------



## Adamanthul (15. Juli 2013)

Ich hab Chivalry und tomb raider doppelt und würde gegen dead island, football, kerbal, skyrim und torchlight tauschen! 

Steam Community :: Adamanthul


----------



## Summerdance (15. Juli 2013)

*Suche *
Counter Strike GO
- Balkan
- FBI

*Biete*
Trading Card vom Summer Sale, Tomb Raider oder Skyrim
http://steamcommunity.com/id/queen_of_spades/inventory/


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

*Update:*

*Ich biete an:*
-Dexter Industries (Sammelkarte) - Hitman: Absolution
-Mountain Climb (Sammelkarte) - Tomb Raider
-Summer Getaway: Chivalry: Medieval Warfare, Reus

*Ich hätte gerne:*
-Summer Getaway: Bioshock Infinite, Skyrim, Dead Island
-Witcher 2 Sammelkarten (alle)
-Hitman: Absolution Sammelkarten (Clean Up, Skull Splitter, Run for your life, The Scarecrow, Red Room)
-Tomb Raider Sammelkarten (A Survivor is born, Survivor, Turning point)
-The Walking Dead Sammelkarten (A new day, Long road ahead, Around every corner, No time left)


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Juli 2013)

*So Update:*

*Biete:*
- Songbird (Bioshock Infinite)
- Military (Civ5)
- Bandage Girl (Super Meat Boy)
- Space Shuttle 23 (McPixel)

*Suche:*
- Bioshock Infinite Karten
- The Walking Dead Karten


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2013)

njoa, ich hätte wieder eine zweite Fussballkarte abzugeben
Ich glaube Steam ließt hier mit und mobt mich mit Fussball


----------



## LordCrash (16. Juli 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> *So Update:*
> 
> *Biete:*
> - Bioshock Infinite (Summer Getaway) 3x
> ...



Ich würde Bioshock Karten tauschen: Boys of Silence gegen Songbird 

Kannst mich ja auf Steam adden, falls du Interesse hast.


----------



## Adamanthul (16. Juli 2013)

ich hab jetzt ZWEI mal tomb raider abzugeben, falls noch jemand dead island, football, kerbal oder skyrim hat 

Steam Community :: Adamanthul


----------



## Kaisan (16. Juli 2013)

Biete:

Steam Summer Getaway Dead Island Riptide 
Steam Summer Getaway Reus

Suche: 


BioShock Infinite (Steam Summer Getaway)



Bei Interesse bitte private Nachricht.


----------



## Worrel (16. Juli 2013)

BIETE:
_Summer Getaway_ - *Football Manager 2013 - Kerbal Space Program *

_Monster loves you!_ - *Portent Square Monster*
_The Binding of Isaac_ - *VII The Chariot*
_Bastion_ - *The Arsenal*
_Tomb Raider_ - *Mountain Climb*

SUCHE:
_Summer Getaway_ - *Chivalry: Medieval Warfare*

_Portal 2_ - *Chell - Destruction - The Lab - Mannequin*


----------



## Gast1647558604 (17. Juli 2013)

BIETE:

The Walking Dead _(A New Day, Long Road Ahead, Around Every Corner)_ 
Portal 2 _(Chell, GlaDos, Mannequin)_
Half-Life 2 _(Gordon Freeman, Trouble in Underground, Respite)_ 
Alan Wake _(Alan, Barry, Alice)_
DmC - Devil May Cry _(Vergil, Hunter)_

SUCHE:

Nur Skyrim! Da aber alle Karten.

Erreichen tut ihr mich am besten hier.


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Juli 2013)

Ich würde aktuell von der Summer Getaway Aktion Tomb Raider bieten. 
Haben will ich dafür alles außer Chivalry und Reus.


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich würde aktuell von der Summer Getaway Aktion Tomb Raider bieten.
> Haben will ich dafür alles außer Chivalry und Reus.


 
skyrim hätte ich im Angebot


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> skyrim hätte ich im Angebot


 
Hab dich geaddet


----------



## Trickerz (17. Juli 2013)

Genau das habe ich gesucht! Yay! Okay:

*Biete:*
- Summer Getaway - Dead Island Riptide
- Summer Getaway - Tomb Raider
- The Binding of Isaac - 0 The Fool
- Scribblenauts Unlimited - Poison Apple
- Scribblenauts Unlimited - You're My Rock
- Garry's Mod - Thrusters (Glanz) (!)

*Suche:*
- Summer Getaway - Bioshock Infinite
- Summer Getaway - Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
- Summer Getaway - Football Manager 2013
- Summer Getaway - Kerbal Space Program
- Summer Getaway - Prison Architect
- Summer Getaway - Torchlight II
- Dust: An Elysian Tail - Ginger
- Dust: An Elysian Tail - Fidget
- Dust: An Elysian Tail - General Gaius
- Dust: An Elysian Tail - Haley & Matti
- Dust: An Elysian Tail - Jin & Cassius
- Bastion - The Wilds
- Bastion - The Shrine
- Bastion - The Distillery
- Bastion - The Arsenal
- Bastion - The Windbags

WICHTIG!
- Die Summer Getaway Karten tausche ich nur (!) gegen Summer Getaway Karten! Der Rest kann kreuz und quer getauscht werden!
- Die "Dust: An Elysian Tail" und "Bastion" Karten werden bevorzugt! 
- Bei großen Mengen an Karten auf einmal gibts ein Gratis Chatzeichen mit dazu!

Mein Steam Profil 

MfG


----------



## Worrel (17. Juli 2013)

BIETE:
_Summer Getaway_ - *Football Manager 2013 - Kerbal Space Program - Prison Architect *

_Monster loves you!_ - *Portent Square Monster*
_The Binding of Isaac_ - *VII The Chariot*
_Bastion_ - *The Arsenal*
_Tomb Raider_ - *Mountain Climb*

SUCHE:
_Summer Getaway_ - *Chivalry: Medieval Warfare*

_Portal 2_ - *Chell - Destruction*


----------



## stawacz (17. Juli 2013)

hallöchen ich hätt da mal ne frage bezüglich der karten.
wenn ich die zum verkaufanbiete,,wird die summe dann irgendwie ans steamkonto gebunden oder muss ich da meine kontonummer angeben?


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Juli 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> hallöchen ich hätt da mal ne frage bezüglich der karten.
> wenn ich die zum verkaufanbiete,,wird die summe dann irgendwie ans steamkonto gebunden oder muss ich da meine kontonummer angeben?


 
Brauchst keine Kontonummer, die Summe kommt einfach auf dein Steam-Guthaben.


----------



## stawacz (17. Juli 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Brauchst keine Kontonummer, die Summe kommt einfach auf dein Steam-Guthaben.


 

super dankeschön


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Juli 2013)

Biete Dead Island Riptide aus dem Summer Getaway. 

Suche Football Manager, Kerbal Space Program, Skyrim


----------



## ChristianKnacki (18. Juli 2013)

Biete


2x - Summer Getaway - Reus
1x - Summer Getaway - Skyrim


1x - The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Deadric Warrior
Suche:


Summer Getaway - Prison Architect
Summer Getaway - Torchlight 2


Borderlands 2 - Zero
Borderlands 2 - Maya
Borderlands 2 - Gaige
The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Azura
The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Nordic Ruins
The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Talos
The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Draugr Deathlord
The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Troll
Mein Steam Profil:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/christianknacki

WICHTIG!
- Die Summer Getaway Karten tausche ich nur (!) gegen Summer Getaway Karten! Der Rest kann kreuz und quer getauscht werden!


----------



## Gast1647558604 (18. Juli 2013)

BIETE:

The Walking Dead _(A New Day, Long Road Ahead, Around Every Corner)_ 
Portal 2 _(Chell, GlaDos, Mannequin)_
Half-Life 2 _(Gordon Freeman, Trouble in Underground, Respite)_ 
Alan Wake _(Alan, Barry, Alice)_

SUCHE:

Nur Skyrim! Da aber alle Karten.

Erreichen tut ihr mich am besten hier.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2013)

BIETE:
_Summer Getaway_ - *Kerbal Space Program - Prison Architect - Bioshock Infinite *

_Monster loves you!_ - *Portent Square Monster*
_The Binding of Isaac_ - *VII The Chariot*
_Bastion_ - *The Arsenal*
_Tomb Raider_ - *Mountain Climb*

SUCHE:
_Summer Getaway_ - 

_Portal 2_ - *Chell - Destruction*


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Juli 2013)

So Update:

    Biete:
    - Torchlight 2 Postkarten Hintergrund (Summer Getaway)
    - Songbird (Bioshock Infinite)
    - Military (Civ5)
    - Bandage Girl (Super Meat Boy)
    - Space Shuttle 23 (McPixel)

    Suche:
    - Bioshock Infinite Karten
    - The Walking Dead Karten


----------



## mr_ridiculous (18. Juli 2013)

Suche:

Alles außer Bioshock Infinite, Skyrim und Kerbal Space Program

Biete:

Summer Getaway:

Kerbal Space Program (1x)

Tomb Raider: 

Survivor (1x)

Borderlands 2: 

Zero (1x)

Cities in Motion 2: 

Big City Lights (1x)

Adden könnt ihr mich bei Steam unter cheater_an_die_wand1


----------



## legion333 (18. Juli 2013)

Hätte von den Summer Getaway Karten 2x Football Manager und 1x Dead Island übrig. Bräuchte selbst Sykrim, Chivalry, KSP, Prison Architect oder Tomb Raider. Steam Benutzernamen gebe ich über PN falls jemand Interesse an einem Tausch hätte.


----------



## golani79 (18. Juli 2013)

ChristianKnacki schrieb:


> Biete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Würd dir ne Azura gegen den Daedric Warrior geben falls du die noch brauchst.


----------



## ChristianKnacki (19. Juli 2013)

*Update:*
Biete


2x - Summer Getaway - Reus
1x - Summer Getaway - Skyrim
Suche:


Summer Getaway - Prison Architect


Borderlands 2 - Zero
Borderlands 2 - Maya
Borderlands 2 - Gaige
The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Nordic Ruins
The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Talos
The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Draugr Deathlord
The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Troll
Mein Steam Profil:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/christianknacki

WICHTIG!
- Die Summer Getaway Karten tausche ich nur (!) gegen Summer Getaway Karten! Der Rest kann kreuz und quer getauscht werden!​


----------



## LordCrash (19. Juli 2013)

ChristianKnacki schrieb:


> *Update:*
> Biete
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, wie willst du denn die anderen Karten tauschen, wenn du keine Karten anbietest?


----------



## ChristianKnacki (19. Juli 2013)

wird sich ergegeben wenn in meinen anderen Spielen auch noch Karten kommen, und wenn die Steam Getaway Aktion vorbei ist, dann werde ich sicherlich auch diese gegen andere tauschen. Aber erstmal abwarten, was noch kommt


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2013)

ich muss ja sagen, Steam mobt mich
jetzt hab ich als die letzten beiden neuen Karten welche bekommen, die ich Vorher ertauscht habe -.-

Anyway:

ich hätte einen Bioshock Handyman und einen Songbird
einen G-Man
ein Notebook aus Scribblenauts
einen Soldier von TF2 die als normale Karten ein zuhause suchen

Ansonsten hätte ich Reus, Skyrim und Totinsel als Getawaykarten
Brauchen tu ich dabei noch Torchlight, Bioshock, Chivelary und Kerbal


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ansonsten hätte ich Reus, Skyrim und Totinsel als Getawaykarten
> Brauchen tu ich dabei noch Torchlight, Bioshock, Chivelary und Kerbal


 
Dein Skyrim gegen mein Chilvalry?

Edit: andersrum


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Dein Skyrim gegen mein Chilvalry?
> 
> Edit: andersrum


 
klar, kannst mich ja mal bei Steam suchen, der Name ist ja schwer zu erraten


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Juli 2013)

Hab dich.


----------



## ChristianKnacki (19. Juli 2013)

*Update:*
Biete


2x - Summer Getaway - Reus
1x - Summer Getaway - Skyrim
1x - Summer Getaway - Kerbal Space Program
Suche:


Summer Getaway - Prison Architect


Borderlands 2 - Zero
Borderlands 2 - Maya
Borderlands 2 - Gaige
The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Nordic Ruins
The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Talos
The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Draugr Deathlord
The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - Troll
Mein Steam Profil:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/christianknacki

WICHTIG!
- Die Summer Getaway Karten tausche ich nur (!) gegen Summer Getaway  Karten! Der Rest kann kreuz und quer getauscht werden!


----------



## golani79 (19. Juli 2013)

Suche: 
Getaway - Bioshock

Biete:
Getaway - Chivalry


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. Juli 2013)

Mir fehlt jetzt noch *Kerbal Space Program*.

Bieten kann ich *Dead Island, Reus und Skyrim*.


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Juli 2013)

Ich kann im Moment Dead Island Riptide anbieten. 
Suchen tue ich Borderlands Karten, und zwar Handsome Jack, Salvador und Axton.


----------



## ChristianKnacki (20. Juli 2013)

*Update:*
Biete


1x - Summer Getaway - Reus
Suche:


Summer Getaway - Tomb Raider
Mein Steam Profil:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/christianknacki

WICHTIG!
- Die Summer Getaway Karten tausche ich nur (!) gegen Summer Getaway  Karten!


----------



## ChristianKnacki (21. Juli 2013)

*Update:*
Biete


1x - Summer Getaway - Reus
1x - Summer Getaway - Torchlight II
    1x - Summer Getaway - Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
Suche:


Summer Getaway - Prison Architect
Summer Getaway - Dead Island Riptide
Summer Getaway - Football Manager 2013
Summer Getaway - Prison Architect
Summer Getaway - Tomb Raider
Mein Steam Profil:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/christianknacki


----------



## Kaisan (21. Juli 2013)

Suche: *BioShock Infinite (Getaway)*

Biete: *Reus (Getaway)*
*Torchlight 2 (Getaway)*


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Juli 2013)

Biete: 2x Tomb Raider, Chivalry und Dead Island (alle 4 Summer Sale)
Suche: immer noch 3 Borderlands Karten: Axton, Handsome Jack und Salvador.


----------



## D3USLUDUM (22. Juli 2013)

*Brauch unbedingt noch ne Karte*

Hi 
also ich bin am verzweifeln, da ich über 300$ ausgegeben hab aber mir immernoch eine karte, nämlich chivalry, fehlt
deswegen greife ich zu drastischen massnahmen
ich biete 3 beliebige summer sale karten (ausser reus, sry hab ich nur 1 mal) gegen eine chivalry summer sale karte
wie des alles funktioniert mit tauschen muss ma mir auch noch erklären
hoffe auf einen schnellen tausch
D3US


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juli 2013)

D3USLUDUM schrieb:


> Hi
> also ich bin am verzweifeln, da ich über 300$ ausgegeben hab aber mir immernoch eine karte, nämlich chivalry, fehlt
> deswegen greife ich zu drastischen massnahmen
> ich biete 3 beliebige summer sale karten (ausser reus, sry hab ich nur 1 mal) gegen eine chivalry summer sale karte
> ...


 
Du könntest Dir die fehlende Karte aber auch einfach im Steam Markt für 15-20 Cent kaufen...


----------



## D3USLUDUM (22. Juli 2013)

des wär natürlich mega cool nur leider hab ich kein plan wie des geht
ich zock zwar die ganze zeit auf steam aba so nebenfeatures mach ich eher selten
is des schwer??


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Juli 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Du könntest Dir die fehlende Karte aber auch einfach im Steam Markt für 15-20 Cent kaufen...


 
Wenns dafür nun nicht mehr reicht?


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Wenns dafür nun nicht mehr reicht?


 
die 3 Karten verkaufen um sich dann die eine letzte zu kaufen


----------



## D3USLUDUM (22. Juli 2013)

ok habs gefunden
wer seine augen aufmacht oda so
danke auf jeden fall


----------



## Marormur (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe einen 50% Rabatt Gutschein für das Spiel "No Time to Explain". Tausche gegen Karten oder Items für CS:GO.


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2013)

so
Um das Ding mal wieder auszugraben, wundert mich dass das Sonst keiner hat:

2 Karten suchen ein neues zu Hause!
Einmal #7 und #10

Wobei Fehlen tun mir noch #2 und #9


----------



## Bonkic (27. Dezember 2013)

hab nur die #7 doppelt.
mir fehlen noch 4, 6, 9 und 10.


----------



## Mothman (27. Dezember 2013)

Also die #2 hab ich gleich 4 Mal.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab im Moment die #1 doppelt und würde sie gegen alles außer #4,#7 und #10 tauschen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. Dezember 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hab im Moment die #1 doppelt und würde sie gegen alles außer #4,#7 und #10 tauschen


 
Würde gegen #2 tauschen. 

Weiß gar nicht, ob ich dich schon in Steam habe. Meine ID: dsr159 / AngryChallenger


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Dezember 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Würde gegen #2 tauschen.
> 
> Weiß gar nicht, ob ich dich schon in Steam habe. Meine ID: dsr159 / AngryChallenger


 
Hab dich geaddet 
Kann jetzt auch noch die #7 tauschen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Dezember 2013)

hab jetzt 3,5 und 7 doppelt.
mir fehlen noch 6, 9 und 10.


----------



## Monalye (28. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> so
> Um das Ding mal wieder auszugraben, wundert mich dass das Sonst keiner hat:
> 
> 2 Karten suchen ein neues zu Hause!
> ...



Welches Spiel meinst du?

Ich hab auch ein paar Karten zu Bioshock Infinite und Skyrim und eine von Serious Sam BFE zu vergeben, toll wären im Gegenzug Karten von Painkiller Hell&Damnation und eventuell TL2 
Ich bin auf Steam übrigens auch unter "Monalye" zu finden.


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Welches Spiel meinst du?
> 
> Ich hab auch ein paar Karten zu Bioshock Infinite und Skyrim und eine von Serious Sam BFE zu vergeben, toll wären im Gegenzug Karten von Painkiller Hell&Damnation und eventuell TL2
> Ich bin auf Steam übrigens auch unter "Monalye" zu finden.


 
na du, die Schneekugeln, wobei da gestern nacht noch ein Spontantausch vom Lord kam, dafür hab ich jetzt zwar die #7 nicht mehr, dafür aber nochmal die #1
hmm, aber Torchlight könnte ich abgeben, wobei ich da noch nicht mein Kontingent ausgeschöpft habe


----------



## Monalye (28. Dezember 2013)

Ach so, die Schneekugeln, da hab ich nur eine, als ich vor ein paar Tagen mein erstes TL2-Set zusammengesetzt habe, war die dabei.
Ich hab' die Nr. 5... hab ich grad gesehen, die Mühe die zu sammeln mach ich mir sicher nicht, vor allem, weil da nur bis zum 3.1. Zeit ist.
Wenn sie wer gebrauchen kann, kann er sie gerne haben.

Edit: Kugel ist vergeben


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Dezember 2013)

Da es ja doch einige Path of Exile Spieler hier gibt, ich hätte da ein Ingame-Item zu verschenken (erhalten aus der Snowglobe-Aktion). Dabei handelt es sich um *Turquoise Imp Mask*, eine durchaus schicke Kopfbedeckung. 

Edit: vergeben


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Da es ja doch einige Path of Exile Spieler hier gibt, ich hätte da ein Ingame-Item zu verschenken (erhalten aus der Snowglobe-Aktion). Dabei handelt es sich um *Turquoise Imp Mask*, eine durchaus schicke Kopfbedeckung.


 
Würde ich nehmen.... 

Ich würde darüber hinaus auch meine Schneekugel #8 gegen #6 oder #9 tauschen, falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

*Update: 
*
Ich würde meine Schneekugeln #2, #3 oder #8 gegen die Schneekugeln #6 oder #9 tauschen, falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde aktuelle #1 und #7 tauschen. Suchen tue ich vorzugsweise #3 und #6


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Würde ich nehmen....


 
Na dann viel Spaß, ich sende dir eine Handelsanfrage über Steam


----------



## LordCrash (31. Dezember 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß, ich sende dir eine Handelsanfrage über Steam


 
Danke!


----------



## Bonkic (31. Dezember 2013)

mir fehlen noch 9 und 10.
kann 4,5 und 7 zum tausch anbieten.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (31. Dezember 2013)

Suche: #9 und #10

Biete: #1 und #8


----------



## Zapped (1. Januar 2014)

Suche:

1#
3#
6#
7#

Biete:

8#
10#

 Bin als *McFly* in der *PCG L4D* Gruppe (falls die noch jemand kennt).


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Januar 2014)

Hab grade gesehen, dass die Snow Globe Cards ein Ablaufdatum hatten. Na toll. 

Ich hatte 12 oder 13, mir fehlten aber noch zwei. Also kann ich das Badge nicht craften. Weil ich über die Tage nicht zu Hause war, hab ich mich nicht so drum kümmern können. Find ich blöd.


----------



## Enisra (6. Januar 2014)

das ist echt ärgerlich


----------



## LordCrash (6. Januar 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Hab grade gesehen, dass die Snow Globe Cards ein Ablaufdatum hatten. Na toll.
> 
> Ich hatte 12 oder 13, mir fehlten aber noch zwei. Also kann ich das Badge nicht craften. Weil ich über die Tage nicht zu Hause war, hab ich mich nicht so drum kümmern können. Find ich blöd.


 
Wurde von Anfang an so kommuniziert, dass die Snow Globes nur bis zum 3.1. einlösbar sind. Ich finde das eigentlich gut, dass es eine einmalige Aktion war so wie früher. Für dich ist es natürlich blöd, das ist klar, aber es gibt Schlimmeres im Leben...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Mai 2014)

*Metro: Last Light*

Biete 2x Hanza Troper und benötige fast alle anderen Karten.

*Arma 3*

Benötige M2A1 Slammer und Speedboat. 

*The Walking Dead*

Biete Around Every Corner und benötige die ersten drei Karten.


----------

